# Spinner Shark Fishing



## The Pier Rat (Dec 6, 2002)

The spinner shark fishing has been superb off the Palm Beach County Florida fishing coast. Just this month I have hooked and released over thirty spinner sharks just off the beach. I usually fish the kinfish schools until the afternoon and then run down the beach near Macarthur State Park to fish for the spinners. I filet a kingfish and I use thirty or 60 feet of 100 pound test wind-on leaders so that they don't cut the line with their rough sandpaper like skin when they jump. And if you've never caught a spinner shark....well "jump and spin" is their middle name! Good luck and see you next time. Wishing you bent rods and screamin' drags!


----------

